# UK Tax Man!!! How to Avoid when leaving for Dubai



## PPan3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm from the UK, due to move to Dubai to start a new job January 2009. Have a few questions concerning tax issues, endless forms that needs to filled out in the UK.

What are the correct procedures that need to be taken before i leave. As far as i am aware, i need to fill out a p85 form to tell the tax man i will be leaving the country. However just found out, because i have spent more than 183 days in the UK this tax year, i will have to declare as a resident, therefore liable for foreign income tax back in the UK!!!! Been reading info on UK HMRC website. It is so confusing!!! Any british expats familar with procedures etc about taxes issues in the UK??

Info and help much appreciated!!!

Many thanks

J


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

It may seem daunting but as I understand it (I am not tax expert but have moved to Dubai and even got a tax rebate for taxes paid whilst in the UK following this rule) all you need to fill out is the P85 and send it in with your P45, or send your P45 when you get it so they can add it to your tax file and that is it. 

You are moving abroad permanently (or certainly until the end of the tax year) and therefore the 183 day rule doesn't apply. That is only if you move back and forth, and then your tax liability is for work done in the UK.


----------



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

PPan3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm from the UK, due to move to Dubai to start a new job January 2009. Have a few questions concerning tax issues, endless forms that needs to filled out in the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi J,
You need to see your accountant, or get an accountant. Your right, its a p85 form thats required, but they will also ask you for other information. I believe were allowed back into the uk 92 days per year. If its over that amount, then your right, we will need to pay UK tax. 
If you own property, or letting out property, this is also information your accountant should know, as if your earning a profit on letting for instance, then you may need to pay a small about of tax when it comes to your tax return, which ofcourse if your paying an accountant on a monthly basis, he will do.

I would strongly advise getting an accountant, takes all the worry out of it for you. Give him your P45 etc, and if you get a 'good' accountant, they will do everything they can for you, and give good advise.

Regarding your time in the UK this year, were in a slighly different scenario as my husband has barely been in th UK this year, so from that point of view were ok. Your accountant will be able to tell you how much youl be expected to pay from your earnings in dubai, and how this will work (as in, how the tax office would get it?)

Hope this helps a bit. 

Cat


----------



## PPan3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your info guys


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

I'm not from the UK but I'm surrounded by Brits at my office. They're always correcting my American spelling. I've been trying to explain that English belongs neither to Brits or to Americans but is now a global language.

Anyway, in addition to P85 and P45, the key is you need to become non-resident. You do that by leaving the UK, going abroad for a complete UK tax year (6 April to 5 April), working full time while overseas, and having your return visits to the UK be less than 183 days in any tax year and an average of less than 91 days per tax year while abroad.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Do you mean going to dubai in Jan 2010? Husband was in a very similar position. He left for Dubai in Dec 2007. He filled in the P85 and sent off his P45 as well. He was resident for tax year April 2007 - April 2008 even though he started working in Dubai Dec 2007. He even had a rebate from the taxman. Then the taxman will refer you to another HMRC dept - Charity, Assets and residence Residency. You will be receiving a letter from them and it is pretty straight forward process. They are quite helpful when you call them. If you have property that you let out do not worry as well. They will send you a form and just fill them out. We found out that even though he wasn't resident in the UK he still has a personal allowance allocated to him. The thing that confused as initially was the Guide but after readinng it a few times and applying a bit of common sense everything is sorted out now.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

catmul777 said:


> Hi J,
> You need to see your accountant, or get an accountant. Your right, its a p85 form thats required, but they will also ask you for other information. I believe were allowed back into the uk 92 days per year. If its over that amount, then your right, we will need to pay UK tax.
> If you own property, or letting out property, this is also information your accountant should know, as if your earning a profit on letting for instance, then you may need to pay a small about of tax when it comes to your tax return, which ofcourse if your paying an accountant on a monthly basis, he will do.
> 
> ...


this is wrong, just read and understand the notes and fill out the forms on the HMRC website, no need for an accountant (been there and done it without one). Easy peasy lemon squeezy!!!!


----------

